# Evis water conditioner



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I found this connected to domestic water system that I am re-piping. 

Says "Evis water conditioner".

I googled it, Evis was sued in the 1950's for false advertising


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That thing is old as hell. A classic example of a vudu water conditioner.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What's inside to make it "work"?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> What's inside to make it "work"?


I think that's why they were sued,

it didn't work


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

looks they should have been in the hammer arrestor business


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Looks like if you rubbed the side of it, some kind of genie would come out!


----------

